# Halo 2 - Beat It Review/Comments/Experiences - Expectaions for Halo 3.



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Yea baby, beat the game 6:30PM 12/27/2004. I waited years for the first and the second. These are my comments on Halo 2. Now first off, it wasnt as bad as every review I read. However it did have some problems:

-	Now first thing I noticed early on in the game was that when the Tank (human) is attacked the NPCs on board get hurt when the attack is from the opposite side and not even shrapnel could hit them. 
-	The lighting in the city High Charity could have been a lot better. It reminded me of the flood. My head hurt from straining to see even with the brightness all the way up on my TV and me setting 6.5 feet away. 
-	Just about all the negative things for mentioned in other reviews were there, but the game play took care of that. 

Now I played this game @ a relatives house three of us were battling it out in slayer mode. It was a lot of fun. We played 4 hours straight. Almost makes me want to spend my limited funs on Xbox Live. The most useless weapon Ive seen was the new pistol. At least on normal; Ive yet to play on hard or legendary. Another interesting thing was how High Charity took a few pages from Halo: First Strike. If you have read the book and played the game youll know what I mean. Dont want to spoil it for those who havent played.

The ending isnt so surprising really. It was only one of two possible explanations. 

Now the weapons and overall level design was great. The graphical enhancements on the enemies were kick-butt beautiful. Now those are my preliminary reviews and comments, what are yours?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I'll review it when it comes out for PC...I don't plan on getting an Xbox any time soon, especially since Halo is the only decent game for it, and it's only 4 players...(unless you want to pay monthly).


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

McTimson said:


> I'll review it when it comes out for PC...I don't plan on getting an Xbox any time soon, especially since Halo is the only decent game for it, and it's only 4 players...(unless you want to pay monthly).


I had Halo for PC. The story was palatable enough which is the most redeeming factor for any game I play that might not be as good as it could've been. The lack of optimization for AMD/ATI based rigs was insane though. My specs blew the recommended requirements away....and I couldn't play it at near the best visual effects, while people with Intel/Nvidia rigs (which is what's in the Xbox), that weren't neccessarily as good as mine could play it at full settings. That made me sad. I played it until I beat it on legendary...then traded it in to go towards my purchase of HL2 since I liked AvP2 Multiplayer better anyway.


----------



## Masterem (Jul 17, 2004)

I was happy with the game. I beat on normal and now playing on legendry. I read and a friend told me that theres a date given when you beat it on legendary, im thinking some big halo 2 live update, or something of the sort. Microsoft and Bungie get a big thumbs up from me, being i can never get tired of mutiplayer mode.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

I finished Halo 2 on Heroic this afternoon. I spent half the day cleaning and had a slight headache. Anyway I still feel that the plasma pistol has been made useless in Halo 2. It is slower and less effective than in Halo 1. In Halo one I would often carry this weapon along and use it to take out Elites. Now at best it is a shield-dropper, but it doesnt have that auto-lock feature. I suppose that much is good because I dont know how a glowing bright ball of ionized gas is going to track you all by itself. For most of the game I used the following weapons:

** Battle Rifle.
** SMG.
** Covenant Sniper Rifle.
** Covenant Carbine aka Covenant Assault Rifle.
** Plasma Rifle. 

I used a slew of the other weapons available, but we all could probably guess what they are? 

The Arbiters cloaking tech is quite useful in combat if learn how to use it. I find it works best when fighting Brutes. New love for the energy sword, the artificial intelligence for the allied AI is ok, but still havent done anything really impressive other than actually try to doge fire by ducking behind a wall. Still better than in Halo one were all they would is fall back than advance again. Bungie, you did a great job in this department thank you. I actually saved most of my marines in High Charity, but they kept getting lost one by one. 

Dudes if you see an ally-AI with a weapon that doesnt suite the situation, please remember to replace it. For example you had a lot of dude with battle rifles when they were going up against Elites. LOL, I just gave them all but two of them plasma rifles. They did better on Heroic than on Normal. 

So what do you guys expect for Halo 3? Will the Covenant join force with Humans to destroy the Flood Boss? My guess is that he is some sort of mutated Forerunner. Will Cortana join up with the Flood? Ok The FR ship The Arch. Is in High Charity! So what is High Charity? We all know what it is but was it discovered by the Covenant and modified? The Covenant was created by Prophets right, so who are they really? 

Will they include the surviving Spartans in the next games storyline? If memory serves about 10 to 15 or were on other missions. This is mentioned in the first Halo Novel Halo: The Fall of Reach. Will Halo 3 be a release title for the Xbox 2? Probably!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm thinking about buying one of the two for PC sometime. I never plan on buying an Xbox.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Myself i have it for xbox and i really like it after the cheat codes were banned....


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Hello. Need help on Legendary. The first board when you are in the docking bays. The part where you have four plasma canons above you and two of them are manned by Grunts. The AI is kickin' my butt!


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

jonasdatum said:


> Hello. Need help on Legendary. The first board when you are in the docking bays. The part where you have four plasma canons above you and two of them are manned by Grunts. The AI is kickin' my butt!


 Last Saturday (or was it Sunday) I beat this section of the first level. The way you have to do it is use the "plasma pistol." Yes, I was wrong. It still serves the purpose it did in Halo-1, dropping enemy shields. Now you might be asking how did I beat Cario Station?

Well here is how I beat that section of the board and ultimately completed the level:

First thing you have to do is take out Grunts manning the plasma cannons above you.

Next you hide by the box on the right taking out as many Covs as you can. Remember to try to kill as Grunts as you can and make their plasma pistols fall on "your side of the field."

After you've worn them down there will be a second cargo container on your right where there happens to be a beam that supports the landing above you. You should jump on the cargo container and switch between the battle rifle (aka the pistol from Halo-1) and plasma pistol; you're taking out Elites now baby.

Just remember that the Grunts pose a great danger to this tactic. They can throw plasma-grenades and damage you and move the container. Thus leaving you vonerable to attack by plasma rifle and energy sword carrying Elites! This is time consuming, but it works. It work for me after trying every other strategy I could think of.

O yea once you get to earth. Snipers, snipers, snipers everywhere!


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

I tell you now, the first level of Halo 2 is by far the hardest on legendary. I don't think it was intentional, but it just sorta turned out that way.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

jonasdatum said:


> Last Saturday (or was it Sunday) I beat this section of the first level. The way you have to do it is use the "plasma pistol." Yes, I was wrong. It still serves the purpose it did in Halo-1, dropping enemy shields. Now you might be asking how did I beat Cario Station?
> 
> Well here is how I beat that section of the board and ultimately completed the level:
> 
> ...


NOTE: This is a error correction for the post above! LOL, if you've played the first level and carried out my tactic, you should already know what I mean. Also, some slight grammer corrections. Again my apologies!

*Orignally posted 5/21/2005*
--------------------------------
Last Saturday (or was it Sunday) I beat this section of the first level. The way you have to do it is use the "plasma pistol." Yes, I was wrong. It still serves the purpose it did in Halo-1, dropping enemy shields. Now you might be asking how did I beat Cario Station?

Well here is how I beat that section of the board and ultimately completed the level:

First thing you have to do is take out Grunts manning the plasma cannons above you.

Next you hide by the box on the "LEFT [Error correction: 5/23/2005]" taking out as many Covs as you can. Remember to try to kill as many Grunts as you can and make their plasma pistols fall on "your side of the field."

After you've worn them down there will be a second cargo container on your right where there happens to be a beam that supports the landing above you. You should jump on the cargo container and switch between the battle rifle (aka the pistol from Halo-1) and plasma pistol; you're taking out Elites now baby.

Just remember that the Grunts pose a great danger to this tactic. They can throw plasma-grenades and damage you and move the container. Thus leaving you vonerable to attack by plasma rifle and energy sword carrying Elites! This is time consuming, but it works. It worked for me after trying every other strategy I could think of.

O yea once you get to earth. Snipers, snipers, snipers everywhere!


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

talon03 said:


> I tell you now, the first level of Halo 2 is by far the hardest on legendary. I don't think it was intentional, but it just sorta turned out that way.


 LOL, yea. I spent about 3 hours this weekend playing it and I am already about 1/3 the way through it. Level 1 was so far the hardest. Read the books and brought the soundtrack. One of the best games of all time.


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

AMEN!!! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Halo 3 will be a Xbox-360 title, but may also release for the PS3! Anybody got some data on this? I read some tidbits on gamespot.com. 

Halo. One of, if not the best FPS ever produced to this date and time! Halo-2, a great successor to Halo-1, but too short for many people's taste. 

HALO-3: Better shead some light on what will happen to Earth and what will happen to the human race. I think that the Profits are ticked because the human race was chosen over them for "reclaiming" some great thing? What about Dr. H and the other Spartans? Yes, if you read the book there should be about 7 or so? If you read Halo - The Fall of Reach #1 and Halo - First Strike #3, there are some left besides S-117. 

"You'll even find out how Sgt. Johnson got off of Halo and survived the FLOOD!"


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

i like the new levels for halo 2, what a great idea.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Hello. Well I spen about an hour this weekend playing Regret and most of that time was trying to kill the SOB. The problem in this level are the Elite Honor Guards. The sword carriers aren't so much the problem, it's the dual plasma rilfe carry Elites. Now if you've played this game up to legendary, you know as well as I do that you have to punch that punk until he dies. That as formentioned is diffcult. If I am no mistaken, the needler proves quite effective on Regret. The same screams that he makes when you punch him are the same ones that he makes when you fire a load of needles at him. 

Also, as with all the levels I've seen in Halo 2. Plenty of snipers. Even in replay after beating it on Legendary, I don't think that is possible to save most of the marines. The Snipers, ghost, Ban-chees, and Covs all around the place whipe them out. 

Key sections of these two levels are Elite-harden. Just like in Halo 1 and in the books under most curcomstances they are the top priority. 

REGRET TAKES A LONG TIME TO KILL, BUT IT IS POSSIBLE. YOU HAVE TO GET IN THERE AS OFTEN AS POSSIBLE AND PUNCH HIS BRAINS OUT. LOL WITH 1/2 TON ARMOR SHOULD PROVE TO DIFFCULT.

The weapons you'll use the most on these levels are:

Shotgun.
*Sniper rilfe.
*Battlerifle.
*Plasma rifle. 

If you remember that section on delta Halo where the Pacilan drops troops and then you make your way into a waterfall? Well There are snipers all over that place. If you to don't count the carbine carrying Elites, there were about 9 total. Then there is when you're crossing the river the first time in those high-wire transport units (yea I forgot the word), sniper rifle and anti bug guns are recommended. The second transport ride, well you can actually wait out the Cov fighter craft if you hide long enough. I tried to blow them both up, the the Cov sent jetpack wearing morons after me each time. 

Hard as heck, but still isn't hard as the first level!


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Hello. I beat the game! Completely. Halo 2 on Legendary! 8:21PM EST - Finished Halo 2 on Legendary  . I would have finished it during the weekend, but I forgot to save before I turned off the machine, so I had to replay the last section of the Last Master Cheif Mission. It was annoying. You know the part where you have to open that big door, but you have to bypass Flood and Cov? 

I thought there would be some special video or something. I got nothing. Well that was fun. Where is Halo 3?


----------



## Xeper (Sep 17, 2004)

jonasdatum said:


> Hello. I beat the game! Completely. Halo 2 on Legendary! 8:21PM EST - Finished Halo 2 on Legendary  . I would have finished it during the weekend, but I forgot to save before I turned off the machine, so I had to replay the last section of the Last Master Cheif Mission. It was annoying. You know the part where you have to open that big door, but you have to bypass Flood and Cov?
> 
> I thought there would be some special video or something. I got nothing. Well that was fun. Where is Halo 3?


Now try Legendary with a firend on CO-OP. THat is WAY harder . Try it it's fun. ANd if you want to play against real people try http://www.xbconnect.com/ And find me on it "Lord Xeper" we'll show you that single player is eaaaasy .


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

'Ok tueday the 28 of june all the halo 2 maps will be free.........right now there like $6.00 to buy...so wait till tuesday there free..................


----------



## HotShot725 (Jun 28, 2005)

Halo 2 is great, at least from the looks of it, and what I expect from Halo3 is some hardcore gameplay ha! I wish microsoft could have just continued making and porting these games to pc but they don't anymore, they just did it to halo... what a damn drag... anyways XBOX 360 come to papa...


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Hello. Did anybody here have a problem with the Halo 2 Soundtrack? Track 21: Connected was screwed on two disk. I was going to send the second one back, but I was barely able to rip an MP3 of 21, so I figured I paid for it twice, why bother? Keep in mind this was at two different stores.

Halo 3 should be the best Xbox game ever. To be honest, the Halo Novels are what really started me reading anything again. Go Halo. There is one other game that effected me almost as much as Halo. What game? I'll let ya know in about 10 years!


----------

